# Biting



## djones2 (Aug 27, 2007)

I have read everything I could find on here about puppy biting. Our baby puppy bites us all the times. 

We started trying to break this habit by holding his snout shut for a few seconds. Now, we can't catch his snout because he moves it so fast and holds his mouth open to keep us from grabbing it.

I also tried holding him on his back and he stops for a second but not for long.

We have also used a sound to get him to stop things along with "no bite".

We have also tried thumping him on the nose. 

I do divert his attention with a toy and this works some of the time.

I have also tried putting him down or getting up from playing with him.

He also does a quick dive to bite us.

My son's friend went to pat him on the head yesterday and he snapped at him.

He will be 15 weeks old tomorrow.

Thanks for any additional advice you can give me.

Donna


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Donna, maybe you are confusing him by using so many different methods? If you stick to something and be consistent it might help you out more. I have mentioned this before, but I grab Kubrick by the scruff of the neck and gently shake him while saying no biting in a VERY stern voice. I make sure he is actually looking at me as well. If he doesn't stop, I get up and walk away. Make sure to be very consistent in this. If you let him get away with something even once, he will keep doing it.

Also, as far as he snapping at your son's friend, I have never had that happen and don't have any experience, but to me that would be a really big problem. Kubrick has never even growled at a person before (he does a low growl when he hears the door but as soon as he sees the person he stops) and if he did he would be on his back in a second with no exceptions.

I would talk to a behaviorist/trainer if you can't control his biting problem as it can lead to worse behaviors... I'm sure others here have better advice, and please keep us updated.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I just read this book - "The Loved Dog" - I know I have posted it on about every thread - but it is a good read. Don't agree with everything but good ideas!

Here is one for biting.

A dog named Honey kept biting and the owner wanted to teach it kisses.

So this trainer (Tamar Geller) says:

"I needed to teach Honey to kiss hands, not bite them, so I pulled out a jar of peanut butter. You can use any healthy food that can be smeared on your hand. Some dogs like peanut butter, and other like honey or liver spread. I smeared a think layer of peanut butter on the back of my hand and put it out for Honey to lick. As soon as she started licking the good-tasting treat, I repeatedly said, "Kisses, kisses, kisses," with a soft and appreciative voice. "Good kisses," I reinforced as Honey savored the peanut butter. I was teaching her that licking my hand, or kisses, was something I wanted her to do, without correcting her nipping behavior. "

Anyways, just a little of what she says about that.

Marie


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Now are we talking about aggressive biting or 'puppy' biting? I have a puppy and he wants to 'bite' everything & everyone but he is getting better. He is not doing this out of aggression just playfulness, but it does hurt. I hear it gets better after the teething stage.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Brutus was a puppy biter. We kept small stuff toys all over the house and when we played, we pushed the stuff toy into his mouth to show him a way to use his mouth when he gets excited. He still grabs a toy when i come home from work, while he bounces around me.

I also used the "time out method" when he got over excited and would bite. I would put him in the small bathroom for 60-90 seconds. When I let him out, I said "I know you will be a good dog now."


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I have to keep plenty of chew toys & bully sticks etc...around the house & he is pretty good about using them but he does play rough!


----------



## djones2 (Aug 27, 2007)

*snapping at boy*

My 12 year-old son was holding Spyro and the other boy went to pet the dog on his head and Spyro definitely snapped at the boy. He did not growl, he did a quick snap where his teeth snapped.

I did try the peanut butter and repeated "kisses, kisses, good kisses" while he was licking my hand. I will try and do this a few times a day until he relaizes what kisses means.

I have tried different things for the hard puppy biting because each thing did not work.

If I am going to limit it to one punishment, I can't hold the snout because I can't always catch it. The noise only works for a second, until the next bite. Tapping him on the nose is hard because if I am holing him with one hand, I have to use the hand that he is biting to thump him.

I have to brag on him a little. We went to G'Burg and brought back a few bottles of wine. He has never seen us drink any wine or seen a wine bottle. While unpacking I pulled out one of the bottles and he started jumping for it and barked. I looked at his water dish and it was empty. He used that as a signal to me that he was thirsty. I think that is quite smart.

He is also the first dog I have had that is too smart to fall for the around and around trick to make them drunk. I hope this makes sense.

He loves to chew on leaves. Twice today I said "drop it" and he did.

On the other hand, he can't get the potty outside thing down pat. He is doing worse at that than he was when we first got him. He is hiding it.

My kids and I are wondering if we are doing something to ruin the dogs?

Thanks,
Donna


----------



## djones2 (Aug 27, 2007)

*Scolding*

Yes, we are scolding him when he goes inside. We are not punishing, but we have been scolding. I will make sure the family knows not to do that anymore. I really didn't think that would make him just start to hide it.

I will start putting him on his back more often about the biting.

Thanks,
Donna


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

When you have someone pet your Hav make sure they do it from below. Sometimes Hav's see the petting from above as a threat or an invitation to jump up and then they bite. When Radar would snap or try and bite he wouldn't really do it in an aggressive way but that changes when they get older and the non-aggressive biting still hurts and they can injure young children which is no good. I used to flip Radar right onto his back and looks at him right in the eye and emit a very deep growl and I mean really deep. I would give him a low bass voice with a No-Bite. He would try and struggle sometimes but I would step it up with more force to keep him down. He got the hint once I did it all the time. Consistency is the key to training any dog especially one that has a bundle of energy and can concentrate sometimes.

Derek


----------



## djones2 (Aug 27, 2007)

*Petting from above*

He definitely tried to pet from above. He was reaching for the top of Spyro's head.

I will try and make sure the entire family uses the roll on back technique.

I really do appreciate all the help.

You guys are so great. You are quick to respond and obviously care about not only your Hav but everyone else's too.

Thanks,
Donna


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

There's nothing more I hate than a Hav owner that doesn't put in the effort to properly train their Hav and then expect miraculous results. Consistency is the key always and then you have to make sure others do the same which is even more difficult sometimes. I am always willing to help. Try to keep the method the same with the prevention methods. Exerting the dominance over Your Hav is Key. They have to know that they are low on the totem pole and that's the way it is.

Derek


----------



## djones2 (Aug 27, 2007)

Since I put the peanut butter on my hand i have had some luck with telling him "no Bite, kisses, kisses". I just love this little dog.

I have also been holding him down and he seems to have calmed down. I hope it continues.

Thanks,
Donna


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Sure thing Donna. Glad to help. You just have to keep in Mind that the Havanese sometimes want to do nothing more than to please their human counterparts. I know that Radar sometimes won't listen to my Wife but when I give him a command he obeys the Alpha. Even My wife has conceded that I am the Alpha when it comes to Radar, now when it comes to her and I well that's another story I'm sure she'll say.

Derek


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Donna,
I agree with all the other posts... consistency is the key. My wife and I followed Aidan Binhoff's _*technique *_ with Hank when we first welcomed him into our home and we've luckily had no further problems -- he's what our trainer describes as having a very "soft mouth." Spyro's biting however may be more defensive given your multiple approaches to educating the guy.

With the housebreaking, it is evident that your little one is trying to hide his behavior secondary to prior _negative_ attention he's received. I would highly recommend: http://positivepetzine.com/ for hints and tips on training your pup. Our Havanese are very intelligent breed, with exceptional temperament -- as a result I'd expect the best results with positive training/reinforcement, as opposed to your failed corporal attempts -- striking his nose or grabbing pup's muzzle shut.

One can use our dogs' uncanny levels of "eagerness to please" to our advantage in training. Alpha dog training does have it's role in the trainer's bag of tricks, but I would be very careful in it's implementation. There is a fine line between a puppy that fears you rather than respects you as their "pack" leader.

With Hank, we've constantly followed the classic mantra "Correction, Redirection, followed by copious Praise," and the guy has returned the favor by being a wonderful dog. As mentioned by multiple trainers, "the word 'no' without context is meaningless to our pups."

All the best,
_*'Lo*_


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Great advice here! Yes, consistency is absolutely the key. Biscuit has always snapped or clacked his jaws when he is very excited & happy, especially when we first got him at 12 wks. But we taught him NO BITE very clearly from the get-go, by saying it in a firm deep voice and totally ignoring him, and he quickly learned he cannot clack on a person! I also think a CALM, quiet, firm approach helps, especially with a very bright and clever and energetic puppy like yours living in a busy household with children. He may be overstimulated.

Hey, 'Lo, we're going to the Cal-Arizona game today. It's raining here in the Bay Area. We really enjoyed the game at CSU (that we "bearly" won) & also stayed in Boulder and Allenspark. Gorgeous country. GO BEARS!


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Amy R. said:


> Great advice here! Yes, consistency is absolutely the key. Biscuit has always snapped or clacked his jaws when he is very excited & happy, especially when we first got him at 12 wks. But we taught him NO BITE very clearly from the get-go, by saying it in a firm deep voice and totally ignoring him, and he quickly learned he cannot clack on a person! I also think a CALM, quiet, firm approach helps, especially with a very bright and clever and energetic puppy like yours living in a busy household with children. He may be overstimulated.
> 
> Hey, 'Lo, we're going to the Cal-Arizona game today. It's raining here in the Bay Area. We really enjoyed the game at CSU (that we "bearly" won) & also stayed in Boulder and Allenspark. Gorgeous country. GO BEARS!


Amy,
I'm glad you guys enjoyed Colorado. My wife and I actually went to the game as well. Although I miss the Bay Area -- I grew up in San Francisco. Boulder and Allenspark are great though. We've got our paws crossed for the Cal-Arizona game this afternoon. Oski Rules!!
BTW my wife was in the Eastbay for a business trip and picked this up for Hank at Bancroft Clothing Co.:









_*'Lo*_
I'm apologizing in advance for thread jacking


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

'Lo--I can understand your missing the Bay Area, esp. as a native. It is unique. But we loved Colorado, and were astonished by the sight of people actually _smoking and drinking beer_ IN the CSU stadium. The lack of political correctness was rather refreshing . While at Cal, we've got treesitters, lol ! ROLL ON YOU BEARS!!

Sorry, other readers. Now,:focus:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, 'Lo, that is so cute! May Hank wear it in good health! I just ordered a Cal sweater for Biscuit from the student store, but they are back ordered and I have to wait until mid-Oct. for it. Enjoy!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

To all the great advice that you already have received I just want to share what worked for Benji. When he was a puppy and teething, his breeder told me to say a loud "Ouch". He connected the sound to mean something bad and he would stop nipping. I also taught him "gentle" and he stopped his excited grabbing and nipping. We always supervise Benji when he is with young kids and often repeat "gentle" and it calms his super excitement with kids. I also give him a chew toy to chew when he feels like biting and say "good chew". 

Best,
Poornima


----------

